# Hilfe! Bitte Tipps für NORWEGEN-Frühstück!



## Laksos (29. Mai 2006)

Hallo Boardies,

Ende August/Anfang September werde ich außer Haus für ca. 20 Pers. ein festliches "Norwegenfrühstück" (Brunch) gestalten. Es ist noch Zeit bis dahin, aber ich muß mir ja schon vorher Gedanken und Besorgungen machen. Ich muß alle Zutaten selbst beschaffen.
Auf Anhieb fällt mir nicht allzuviel ein , außer evtl. Räucherfisch in allen Variationen und vielleicht Heringssalat. Für Nichtfischesser könnten ruhig ein paar Alternativen dabei sein (wie ist es mit Fleisch, welches? Ist wohl in Norge nicht so sehr üblich wie Fisch, wäre für die germanischen Gaumen aber sicher als Ausweichmöglichkeit nicht schlecht.)

Bitte gebt mir ein paar hilfreiche Tipps (und evtl. Einkaufsquellen), was ich *alles an typisch Norwegischem (oder Ähnlichem)* servieren könnte, an Speisen, Zutaten, Brotsorten, welchen Käse, Salate (passt Kartoffelsalat?), Wurst, Gewürze, Getränke (auch nichtalkohol.), Nachspeise, Süßes, Kuchenartiges?, Nudeln?, Tischdeko etc.

Ich bin da ehrlich gesagt ziemlich ratlos und wäre euch für eure Mithilfe wirklich dankbar! 


.


----------



## tamandua (29. Mai 2006)

*AW: Hilfe! Bitte Tipps für NORWEGEN-Frühstück!*

Nun weiß ich zwar nicht so genau, was es in Norwegen an ausgesprochenen Spezialitäten für das Frühstück gibt, aber eine Marmelade aus Moltebeeren sollte eigentlich nicht fehlen. An Käse empfiehlt sich dann natürlich der Geitost oder ähnliche Sorten. Ist natürlich die Frage, ob du da hier in Deutschland drankommst. 
Den Fisch hast du ja schon genannt, wenn du das Essen als Brunch aufziehst, dann passt sicher auch Wild. Rentier oder Elch wäre hier natürlich erste Wahl, dürfte aber kaum zu beschaffen sein. Reh- oder Hirschschinken ist sicher zu beschaffen und auch nicht so wahnsinnig teuer. Evtl bekommst du sogar eine ganze Keule, von der die Gäste sich dann etwas absäbeln können. Das bringt Flair in eine solche Veranstaltung. Auch Lamm bzw Schaf bietet sich in verschiedenen Variationen an.
Ein Pilzgericht ist sicher auch nicht verkehrt, evtl kannst du sogar einen Brotaufstrich aus Pilzen herstellen, der dann zum Frühstück passt.
Kartoffelsalat wird in Norwegen auf jeden Fall gegessen, damit kannst du nichts falsch machen.
Desweiteren könntest du Eggelapper oder Lefser anbieten, sie sind leicht herzustellen und schmecken mit verschiedenen Beilagen ganz hervorragend, auch früh am Tag.
Zum Brot: Die Norweger sind meines Wissens nicht unbedingt dafür bekannt, viele gute Brote herzustellen, aber das Flatbroed ist auf jeden Fall lecker und ''typisch'' norwegisch, man kann es zu eigentlich jeder anderen Speise essen.
Zum Abschluss oder auch als süße Beilage zu den Eggelapper ist Trollcreme nicht zu verachten, auch sie ist leicht herzustellen und sehr schmackhaft.
Rezepte zu den genannten Speisen findest du überall im Netz, die Zutaten sind alle leicht zu beschaffen.


----------



## Seehaeschen (29. Mai 2006)

*AW: Hilfe! Bitte Tipps für NORWEGEN-Frühstück!*

Norwegian und Jarlsbergkäse, Geitost, Rentier und Elchfleisch + wurst, Smörbröd (Weißbrotscheibe oder Vollkornbrot - mit geräuchertem Lachs belegen u. mit Rührei u. Dill garnieren, oder gekochten Eiern; - mit Garnelen oder Krabbenfleisch belegen; - mit Sprotten belegen, Ei u. Dill garnieren; - mit Rentierfleisch belegen; - mit Rinderbraten belegen; - Räucherschinken mit Rührei; - mit Kalbsfleisch belegen), 
norw. Frühstück besteht aus verschiedenen Marmeladensorten, Fleisch, gekochten oder gebratenen Eiern, verschiedene Brot- u. Brötchensorten, Müslimischungen, mehrere Sorten Käse, als Getränke gibts Tee, mehrere Sorten Milch, Kaffee u. Säfte.
Noch einen Wunsch  :q 
#h Seehaeschen


----------



## oknel (29. Mai 2006)

*AW: Hilfe! Bitte Tipps für NORWEGEN-Frühstück!*

geräuchertes lammfleisch kann auch nicht schaden. irgendwas vom milchlamm.
div. dips oder saucen (kräutercreme?) nicht zu vergessen.
eis oder saure-sahnewaffel.

viel spass


----------



## fjord-dusty (29. Mai 2006)

*AW: Hilfe! Bitte Tipps für NORWEGEN-Frühstück!*

Einer der berühmten Braunkäse sollte auch dabei sein, wenn Du ihn beschaffen kannst.
Es gibt übrigens auch einen Online-Shop, der norwegische Spezialtäten anbietet. Nicht ganz billig, aber auch nicht gerade viel teurer als hier vor Ort. 
http://www.norwegisch-schlemmen.de/

edit: man könnte zu einem Brunch auch durchaus eine Rømmegrøt anbieten. Das ist nun wirklich ein typisch norwegisches Rezept, im Gegensatz zum Risgrøt, was eigentlich nichts anderes ist als Milchreis. Aber auch das wäre eine Möglichkeit, die man besonders dann ins Auge fassen sollte, wenn Kinder dabei sein sollten.


----------



## Laksos (30. Mai 2006)

*AW: Hilfe! Bitte Tipps für NORWEGEN-Frühstück!*

Super, das sind schon mal ganz klasse Tipps!#6 
Auch der Link für eine Bezugsquelle ist gut. Ich freu mich, daß ihr euch ein paar Gedanken macht, das ist richtig kulinarisch kreativ!

Auf gerne noch reichlich weitere Vorschläge bin ich wirklich gespannt!


----------



## Noppi (30. Mai 2006)

*AW: Hilfe! Bitte Tipps für NORWEGEN-Frühstück!*

Moltebeerenmarmelade gibt es auch bei dem großen schwedischen Möbelhersteller - dürfte auch etwas günstiger sein.

Grüße
Carsten


----------

